# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  راح الأخو مني- جعفر الدرازي

## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم



لكل منا ذكريات.. بالأخص ذكريات الطفوله .. 
ربما يمحيها الزمن و تقتلها هموم التقدم في العمر.. فتتلاشى..
الا الأصوات.. كل صوت يرسخ في الذهن ويبقى..

في طفولتي تربيت على صوت جعفر .. صاحب الحس الحسيني الخالد.. الله يحفظه..
كنت ابحث مطولا عن قصائده القديمه .. استرجع الذكريات والأيام.. من حوالي 15 سنه..
يااااه...حقا كانت ايام رائعه ...

نقلب عامي..  

(( على ايام الأشرطه السودان   ))

ولا عاد قصيدة.. راح الأخو مني .. 
هذي كنت اردد المستهل 24 ساعه.. لأنها احتلت كياني وحبيتها من قلب .. 
ما تتصورو قد ويش فرحت لما حصلت الأصدار في صوت الشيعه... صدفه كذا لقيته.. سبحان الله وكنه يقول انا هنا تعالي ؛؛<< ظرريفه 

من قريت اسمه .. انخطف عقلي وعلى طول على القصيده.. اسمع هي .. هي .. ايه هي.. يــــــــالله..
وصرت اسمع الباقي وشوي اصيح هههههه تفاعلت  << انتفض بدني صراحه 
شقد الأيام تركض بسرعه.. وكأنها امس.. كله من عمرنا..
الله يطول عمرنا وياكم ويعمره بالخير..
.. الله يطول بعمرك استاذي.. من هنا بدأت معه مسيرتي شخصيا..

مسامحه على هالهدره..
بس ماني قادره اكتم احاسيسي واني اسمع هالحس واسترجع الذكريات..ذكريات كادت ان تنمحي مع الزمن..
ثبتنا اللهم و اياكم .. على خط الولايه

اليكم الأصدار... 

راح الأخو مني - جعفر الدرازي

أماه أعطيني حسامي - جعفر الدرازي

ياليل طول ساعاتك - جعفر الدرازي

لبيك يا إسلام لبيك - جعفر الدرازي

الدم في الطفوف - جعفر الدرازي

متى قوافل العشاق لكربلاء تزور - جعفر الدرازي

عباس أنت الجبتني وقوم ردني للوطن - جعفر الدرازي ؛؛<< اول ماسمعتها في عهدا منا استانست انه جددها .. وهذا هي الأصليه 

عباس يا عمي اجلب الماي - جعفر الدرازي

رنين السيوف - جعفر الدرازي

لولاك ياحسين لولاك - جعفر الدرازي 



سنبقى.. نستنشق عبق الذكريات
كلنا امل.. ان يكون شذاها ولاء محمد وآل محمد..

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ورده محمديه

_جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل_
_يعطيكـــِِِ ربي ألف عافيهــ_
_وجزاااااااااكـــِِ الله خير الجزاء_ 
_موفقهـــ,, وعسااااااااااكـــِِ على القوووووهـ_

----------


## Princess

تسلمي خيه
حياش
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو امـــــــــووووره
ويعطيك العااافيه 
ورحم الله والديك 
وربي يحفظ خدام اباعبدلله الحسين عليه السلام
ننتظر جديدك يالغلا
دمتِ بخيييير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سبحااان الله امووره 
والله احساسك مثل احساسي 
اني من اول ما وعيت على الدنيا واني اسمع الى جعفر الدرازي الله يحفظه
وزي ما قلتي على ايااام الاشرطه السودان هههههه
ونفس الشي من فتره قبل محرم كنت ابحث في الصوتيات 
لنفس الموقع صوت الشيعة 
وشفت كل الاشياء القديمه اللي كنااا نسمعها ونرددها كتيررر
وبس من كم يوم نقلت الى اخواني وخواتي بلوتوث مقطع كانوا من زمان يبحث عنه وهو قبر الشهيد ابن امي لجعفر الدرازي 
رهيبه بجد الله يحفظه 
ومشكوووره يا الغلااا ع التذكير 
لا عدمنااااا جهودك
في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
موفقه لكل خير ومقضيه حوائجش بحق محمد وآل محمد
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لك

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد الطيبين الطااهرين* 

*يالله . . طيب الله آنفاسك جعفر الدرازي* 

*انا منذ قرآآت العنوان عاادت بي الذكريات* 

*حقا لطميات القديمة تبقى عالقة بالذاكرة لاتندثر مدى الدهري* 

*آحسنتي يا اختاه آميرة المرح* 

*على مشاركتنا قديمنا الذي نعتز به* 

*في ميزاان حسناتج يالغلا*

*تحياتي و آآحتراماتي*

*عاااااااشقة الوردي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 
على الطرح  
ما ننحرم جديدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو خيه اميرهــــ*
* ومنك طالع احلى بإحساسك،،،*

*موفقه لكل خير* 

*ومأجورين بمصاب الإمام الحسن عليه السلام*

----------


## Princess

لا عدمتكم
نورا يزهي به كل متصفح يحوي اي احرفي
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*الإصدآر مرهـ روعهـ ،،*

*عبآس آنت الجبتني مرهـ آحب آسمعهآ *_* ..*

*تسلمي آمورهـ ع الطرح ،،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه ،،*

*وفي ميزآن حسنآتش يآرب ^_^..*

*لاعدمنآ الجديد ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله الله ذكريات الاستاذ القدير ابو صادق الله يطول عمره ويحفظه من كل شر

مشكورة خيتو اميرة على الطرح الرائع
ذكريات جميلة وطرح اجمل واروع
بصراحة العزاء القديم رغم بساطته الا انه افضل
عندي اشرطة كان عمري مادري كم !! بس هم من سنة 1416 وفي هذي الحدود والله روعة وكلامة جميلة وبسيطة واطوار والحان حلوة وبسيطة بس جميلة جداً
لاعدمنا روعة طرحك خيتو
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

الله يحيي كل قديم
اعشقه لحد الجنون

تسلمو عالتواجد لا عدمناه
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## madreed

هذا الي كنت ابحث عنه
اشكرك بعنف

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

العفووو خيوو يسرني ايجادك له
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الغ

مشكوووررررررررررررررة


بالتوفيق

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سوف يتم التحميل 

يسلموووووووو ع المجهووووووود الرائعـ  

ماننحرم جديدك  
موفقين لكل خير

----------

